# ASDA On-Your-Marks 2016



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like Bruntingthorpe has announced the date for 2016 will take place on Saturday 6th August - http://www.bruntingthorpeevents.com/other/asda-total

I've never attended this event, so was wondering if the GTRoc will be attending/booking, as i'd like to take part 

Iggy


----------

